

Film About Why Aaron Swartz Matters More Than Ever - downstream1960
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/27/watch-this-film-about-why-aaron-swartz-matters-more-than-ever/

======
taspeotis

        Who the hell is Aaron Swartz? and Why you should care (techcrunch.com)
        3 points by downstream1960 1 hour ago | flag | cached | share | discuss
    

Where the fuck did this title come from? The TechCrunch title is "Watch This
Film About Why Aaron Swartz Matters More Than Ever" and the film is called
"The Internet’s Own Boy".

Did someone think that HN collectively doesn't know who Aaron Swartz was?

~~~
mountaingirl
Really annoying title, as I think most of the tech community still remembers
Aaron Swartz quite well. This little piece of drivel doesn't offer any
opinions, and it certainly doesn't go out on a limb. Worse yet, that dramatic
title about Aaron "mattering more than ever" is followed by an article that
completely fails to talk about how important he was. He fought SOPA in a way
that few people could. This article is a disgrace, and makes me have serious
doubts about the movie. Wondering if anyone has written better articles about
the movie that are brave enough to paint Aaron as a hero?

